# HDMI Kabel kürzen



## the_leon (21. September 2015)

*HDMI Kabel kürzen*

Moin,
hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit HDMI Kabel zu kürzen??
Ich würde von 1,2m gerne 80 bis 90cm rausschneiden!
MfG Leon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*



leokasi schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit HDMI Kabel zu kürzen??
> Ich würde von 1,2m gerne 80 bis 90cm rausschneiden!
> MfG Leon


Dann lieber gleich ein neues Kaufen Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: hdmi kabel 30cm


----------



## the_leon (21. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*

ne, ich will dieses ding da und brauche kürzere kabel
Digitus DS-11900 USB Pocket KVM Switch für HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*



leokasi schrieb:


> ne, ich will dieses ding da und brauche kürzere kabel
> Digitus DS-11900 USB Pocket KVM Switch für HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Kabel schneiden und wieder anbringen kannst du vergessen die Kontakte und Drähte sind so genau gemacht das du es von Hand gar nicht kannst. Weshalb willst du unbedingt kürzere Kabel haben, stört dich die zusätzliche Länge so sehr?


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*

Stecker zum selbst basteln gibt es meines Wissens nach für HDMI nicht.   Das Format ist nicht dafür gedacht.

Mit etwas Glück sind die Drähte intern trotzdem farbkodiert.  Dann könntest du einfach ein Stück rausschneiden, alle Drähte wieder verlöten und mit Schrumpfschlauch verschließen. 

Ich würde ein neues, passendes Kabel kaufen.  Der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*



leokasi schrieb:


> ne, ich will dieses ding da und brauche kürzere kabel
> Digitus DS-11900 USB Pocket KVM Switch für HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Bisschen mehr Info, hat noch niemandem geschadet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*

Wäre zwar möglich wie dieser Stecker zeigt aber wenn man die Zange braucht kann man auch gleich einen Karton Fertigkabel kaufen


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre zwar möglich wie dieser Stecker zeigt aber wenn man die Zange braucht kann man auch gleich einen Karton Fertigkabel kaufen



Bei den Preisen allein schon für die Zange lohnt sich das überhaupt nicht , da hast du Recht, da kann man einiges an Kabel kaufen für den Preis.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: HDMI Kabel kürzen*

Vielleicht gäbe es auch günstigere Zangen? Aber hier mal eine Lötversion


----------

